# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  vitos (#7645)

## panoz

Μετά από ένα πρόχειρο scan στον φίλο μας Χρήστο βρήκαμε τα κάτωθι :
(αναμένουμε σχόλια  ::  )

- macrx2 (#83 :: 
- pater_familias (#532)
- stefanos (#2561)
- Philip_II (#3956)

----------


## Pater_Familias

Μα φυσικά να συνδεθεί πάνω μου. Αν θέλει να γίνει κόμβος καλώς να έρθει.

----------

